# Router Planing Jig



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm looking to make a router planing jig to flatten the face of boards. I want to design the jig similar to the one Rex Krueger created. See photo. I will dimension the jig to fit the top of my table saw. 

Rex's design uses bolts to clamp the work piece. I would like to use a similar clamping design. What type of bolts / nuts does rex use in this photo? 

Thanks


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I see wing nuts with a jam nut under them, you could use long carriage bolts.

You can use TNuts or Screw on Tnuts for the threaded section.

https://www.amazon.com/Rockler-Scre...&pf_rd_p=598b8545-1733-5794-8955-52443810a0e1


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I would use "T-Nuts" on the side panel inside the box. The hammer-in type might pop loose. Use the kind that have small screws to hold the t-nut in place.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Thinking I'd use the carriage bolts, and after drilling the holes through the small blocks on the inside of the rails, use a chisel to open the inner side of the holes in the blocks to fit a hex nut and epoxy in place. The wing/jamb nuts on the ends of the bolts just serve as a knob to tighten/loosen the bolts. Use anything for a handle, knob, crossdrill for rod, epoxy on a knob, whatever is handy.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

T-nuts used properly would work fine in the wood blocks, they have to inserted so the bolt is pulling or in this case pushing them into the wood, the prongs are to keep the nut from turning as it is tightened.


----------



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I appreciate the responses. My plan is to join the pieces together using both wood glue and pocket holes. I have a bunch of 3/4 inch plywood left over, so I'll probably make the jig out of the plywood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Many ways to "thread" wood ....*

You can use "T" nuts, nutserts, just thread the wood itself with a tap, or embed a metal nut in a hex shaped hole.


Here how to do the latter:
https://www.shigshop.com/thickness-sander-plan-preview.html


How to make your own wood taps:






Here's all the possibilities:
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=wood+thread+with+inserts



A good article on how to install them:
https://www.woodmagazine.com/materials-guide/fasteners/tips-on-using-threaded-inserts


inserts with retaining screws:










How to:






These will go on the inside wall of your side panel so they will be pressed in as you tighten the bolt that holds your planks. You can use a bolt with long threads or "all thread" rod with continuous threads cut to the length you need. You will need to put 2 "jam nuts" on either end so you can turn them. It won't take a lot of force to hold your planks in place, but I would double the side panels thickness to 1 1/2" thick, using two 3/4" pieces.


----------



## CLS89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome. I appreciate all the information. The only question I have is how tall should I make the rails that the sled will sit on? 2 inches? 3 inches? 4 inches? 

Thanks


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Make the rails the height to work for the material you have to surface and as low as possible as the bolts will be applying pressure to them.
If in the future you have to make a base with higher rails face that problem when it arises.


----------

